# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Wormpjes

## Hellen

Hallo,

Ik heb al een hele tijd last van anale wormpjes, ik heb er al verschillende keren een kuurtje voor ingenomen, maar heb niet het idee dat ze verdwijnen. Het geeft een enorme jeuk en ik word er echt een beetje moedeloos van. Heeft er iemand een tip??

----------


## zomorimand

Vermox van janssens pharmaceutica...wonderbaarlijk&#33;

----------


## Gast: bert

eet je veel rouw vlees? en heb je soms (katten) huisdieren? Goed je handen wassen met desinfectie en inderdaad je kuur goed afmaken

----------


## kuifje

hallo
opgepast met varkensvlees dat niet goed gebraden is of gekookt ook gehakt.
ik heb er ooit ook eens last van gehad.van mij kwam het door gehakt te eten.

----------

